# bochecha



## flowy

Hola de nuevo! alguien sabe lo que es? Gracias!! Flowy


----------



## Vanda

bochecha -  mejilla.


----------



## MOC

Mejilla pero puede ser otra cosa. Cuál es el contexto?


----------



## flowy

"A bochecha dele você ia fazer o que" Son niños hablando del muñeco Roland mcDonalds....yo, ni idea!
Gracias!


----------



## flowy

El contexto es myu escueto, porque son frases sueltas de niños que van describiendo un dibujo (q yo no veo) de Ronald McDonald, y dicen qué les gusta y qué no. Por ej "Se pudessem melhorar alguma coisa aí, o que você melhoraria?
"A bochecha dele e o sapato" Asique mejilla me suena que puede estar bien. Gracias!


----------



## rosibachchan

flowy said:


> "A bochecha dele você ia fazer o que" Son niños hablando del muñeco Roland mcDonalds....yo, ni idea!
> Gracias!


 
Hola, en mi país bochecha seria exactamente CACHETE por el sentido.. es un sentido más amical...

y creo que ahi quieren decir, que ibas a hacer en el cachete del Muñeco Ronald mcDonalds?

tiene sentido. porque las mejillas de ese muñeco con rojas lo que llama la atencion en los niños


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

rosibachchan said:


> Hola, en mi país bochecha seria exactamente CACHETE por el sentido.. es un sentido más amical...



Hay una canción que dice así:
"... cachete con cachete, ombligo con ombligo ..."
Saludos.


----------



## Crespos

flowy said:


> Hola de nuevo! alguien sabe lo que es? Gracias!! Flowy


En términos culinarios, bochecha, en castellano, es cococha. En euskara, el idioma del país vasco, se pronuncia igual pero se escribe cocotxa. Son muy populares las de bacalao y de merluza. Realmente son las mejillas del pez. En Portugal hay un plato famoso " Alcachofras com bochechas de bacalhau "



Crespos said:


> En términos culinarios, bochecha, en castellano, es cococha. En euskara, el idioma del país vasco, se pronuncia igual pero se escribe kokotxa. Son muy populares las de bacalao y de merluza. Realmente son las mejillas del pez. En Portugal hay un plato famoso " Alcachofras com bochechas de bacalhau "


----------



## Tomby

Bochecha, em espanhol é "moflete" ou "mejilla"
Eis o famoso *anúncio de um produto de limpeza* onde aparece a imagem do "mordomo da bochecha".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## caipirinha

Dentro de este contexto, apuesto por "moflete"...


----------



## claudina08

En una charla informal "buchecha" seria cachete.
Pero para la formalidad mejilla queda mejor!
Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## Muito obrigado

Então, vejo no _DICCIONARIO DE USOS DEL ESPAÑOL_, de María Moliner, que _moflete_ e _mejilla_ são palavras usadas para "la parte carnosa de la cara humana". Em português, usamos a palavra *bochecha*. Sinônimos de bochecha em português desconheço.
Acho interessante lembrar que para as saliências das faces, formadas pelos ossos malares, usamos a expressão *maçã do rosto*.
Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## Naivius

No encuentro el significado de _bochechas_, ¿me pueden ayudar?

_...de olhos meio escondidos sob dúzias de pálpebras e os cantos da boca a aumentarem bochechas acima, com a mão à frente num gesto, sempre incompleto, que a esconde..._

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Tomby

Naivius said:


> _...de olhos meio escondidos sob dúzias de pálpebras e os cantos da boca a aumentarem bochechas acima, com a mão à frente num gesto, sempre incompleto, que a esconde..._


Traducción literal:
"...de ojos medio escondidos bajo docenas de párpados y las comisuras de la boca la aument(en)(an) *mejillas* arriba, con la mano hacia adelante en un gesto, siempre incompleto, que la esconde..."
¡Saludos!
TT


----------



## Vanda

bochecha = http://www.wordreference.com/espt/mejilla


----------



## Carfer

Crespos said:


> En términos culinarios, bochecha, en castellano, es cococha. En euskara, el idioma del país vasco, se pronuncia igual pero se escribe cocotxa. Son muy populares las de bacalao y de merluza. Realmente son las mejillas del pez. En Portugal hay un plato famoso " Alcachofras com bochechas de bacalhau "


 
Neste caso concreto (das _kokotxas_) as '_bochechas_' são mais conhecidas por _'caras de bacalhau_', como uma volta rápida pelas lojas da especialidade da Rua do Arsenal, em Lisboa, confirmará, se forem capazes de suportar o pivete.


----------



## Naivius

Gracias por la ayuda

¡Saludos!


----------

